# Capture d'écran widgets...



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

Bojour...,
Ma question est de savoir comment réaliser une capture d'écran après avoir actionné les widgets via F12, à savoir que le Pomme+Maj+3 est inopérent....
Aussi, est-ce normal que lorsque j'éffectu une capture d'écarn normale sur bureau, il y ai un gros "buzzzzzzzzzzzzz" juste avant que la photo soit prise, un truc qui casse bien les oreilles et qui me fait dire je pense que mon eMac n'aime pas beaucoup..
Merci d'avance...
eMac G4 768 Mo SDRAM à 700 MGHz, Tiger 10.4.5...


----------



## MacMadam (7 Mars 2006)

SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est de savoir comment réaliser une capture d'écran après avoir actionné les widgets via F12, à savoir que le Pomme+Maj+3 est inopérent....


T'as essayé Pomme + Maj + 4 ? 
(c'est la sélection locale, mais tu peux sélectionner tout ton écran)




			
				SITRALE a dit:
			
		

> est-ce normal que lorsque j'éffectu une capture d'écarn normale sur bureau, il y ai un gros "buzzzzzzzzzzzzz" juste avant que la photo soit prise, un truc qui casse bien les oreilles


Nan  Perso, j'ai juste le son discret d'un appareil photo avant la prise. mais peut-être le volume est-il à fond chez toi ?


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2006)

Je viens d'essayer et cela a marché chez moi (command+shift+3).
J'ai un clavier QWERTY.


----------



## AuGie (7 Mars 2006)

Ou alors utilise : http://vanillasoap.com/widgets/  = > Capture 0.7.9


----------



## SITRALE (7 Mars 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé Pomme + Maj + 4 ?



J'ai essayé oui...innopérant aussi...



			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Nan  Perso, j'ai juste le son discret d'un appareil photo avant la prise. mais peut-être le volume est-il à fond chez toi ?



Non c'est vraiment un bruit très énervé...me fais un peu peur... 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer et cela a marché chez moi (command+shift+3).
> J'ai un clavier QWERTY.



Ca marche aussi chez des amis avec de meilleur mac que le mien ...argh... 




			
				AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors utilise : http://vanillasoap.com/widgets/  = > Capture 0.7.9



Merci je vais test !


----------



## rubren (7 Mars 2006)

Et Pomme Maj 4 puis quand tu as la cible Espace et cela te prend la fenêtre suivant où tu déplaces l'appareil photo, puis clic...

Le 4 ou le 3 n'est pas celui du clavier numérique mais celui d'en haut correspondant à '


----------

